# Best budget cyclocomputer?



## atomheartmother (Aug 19, 2008)

What's the best budget cyclocomputer? Can you get decently working, accurate computers for around $50 or so that won't have cables running everywhere?


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

I've been using a Cateye Wireless for over three years now it has been great. Nothing fancy (speed, odometer, avg. speed, trip odometer, clock). It was about $35 if I remember correctly, but I haven't priced them lately.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

Cateye Micro Wireless

http://www.roadbikereview.com/mfr/cateye/computers/PRD_412223_1624crx.aspx


----------



## atomheartmother (Aug 19, 2008)

Opus51569 said:


> I've been using a Cateye Wireless for over three years now it has been great. Nothing fancy (speed, odometer, avg. speed, trip odometer, clock). It was about $35 if I remember correctly, but I haven't priced them lately.


How exactly does it hookup and work?


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

This is absolutely the best budget computer. http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1063088_-1_400023_400007_400023
I've had several of these over the years, and am still using 2 of them. They're great! Easy to set up, easy to use, has all basic functions plus an effective back light for night riding. Can't go wrong with this. It would be a bargain at double the price.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

CatEye Strada Wireless is around $59, but works GREAT, IMO!


----------



## Fai Mao (Nov 3, 2008)

There is no best but there may be a worst.

The best one is the one provides the functions you want at the lowest price. I am not being snarky. Figure out what you want it to do and how much you have to spend then buy the one that fits the budget or is under the budget.

I have Cateye Astrale's with cadence on all my bikes. They have a big screen for bad eyes; easy to use and setup and no small buttons for numb, middleaged fingers. They are also cheap enough to not send those of us with 1970's prices stuck in our heads into shock.


----------



## Ranilus (Feb 26, 2010)

DrSmile said:


> Cateye Micro Wireless
> 
> http://www.roadbikereview.com/mfr/cateye/computers/PRD_412223_1624crx.aspx


Reading some awesome reviews about this computer. 

Question: other than the led light and double function, how's this against the Strata Wireless? They are the same price and Strata seem to have a larger screen and more functions. 

Thanks!


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

atomheartmother said:


> How exactly does it hookup and work?



A small magnet attached to a front spoke. A sensor straps to the fork. The computer attaches to your bars. The sensor uses small batteries to send a wireless signal so no wiring is required. In three years I've needed to replace the computer battery once. The sensor batteries are still the original ones.


----------



## Rex Johnston (Mar 22, 2010)

*spend just a little more...*

i got one of these...

transferable between bikes, no wires at all, big display. Not sure about availability in the US.

http://www.torpedo7.com.au/products/1TCUGN9GA/title/


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Just an FYI, if you want to add functions later (HR, Cadence) - grab an ANT+ compatible computer.


----------



## BCJek (Apr 7, 2006)

This is a brand that is local to where I am. Great stuff at great prices. 

http://www.filzer.com/products.php?cat_id=1

Michael


----------



## Clueless Morgan (Mar 27, 2010)

What about heart rate monitor? Any one use one? Separate from a bike computer or integrated? For Cateye it seems like only one model includes it, the CC-TR300TW V3.


----------



## squareslinky (Aug 13, 2009)

I have a Micro Wireless on my MTB, which does its job. My road bike has a Strada Double wireless which I am getting rid of - the font is too small and I can't read it! Keep that in mind if you need reading glasses. You don't want to buy things twice.


----------

